
Experimental: Syntax AI with React.js - jonsharratt
https://blog.codebox.sh/experimental-syntax-ai-with-react-js-67a35a757fe5
======
throwaway2016a
> We scrape the data from the public GitHub source code to generate a model
> that stores prop type names and the type in which they have been set. Once
> we have a huge set of sample data we then feed this into AWS Machine
> Learning as a multi-class classification model.

I would literally pay for a tutorial on how that is done (not the scraping
github part... that part seems straight forward)... the ML part.

Anyone know of a tutorial on how to build classification models like that?

~~~
hakanito
Many classification models are available as open source.

I'd start by downloading Weka [0] and play around with the different algos
they have and feed in some training data, csv or similar.

When you find a model with a good result (for example, look at the confusion
matrix) you can try to find an open source implementation of that model in
your favorite language and take it from there.

[0]
[http://www.cs.waikato.ac.nz/ml/weka/](http://www.cs.waikato.ac.nz/ml/weka/)

------
safek
Are there any efforts to feed an AST into a neural net and see what comes out
of it? Like a coding assistant that "understands" what your code does or
something?

~~~
addcn
I work in this space. We have some pretty sophisticated pilots in process
right now for such an assistant. We can talk privately if you want to learn
more. Expect to see a lot of this coming out over the next few years.

~~~
JD557
Can you talk a bit on how you convert the AST to your NN input?

Do you traverse the AST and send it to a recurrent net? Do you compress the
AST into a different representation first?

~~~
addcn
Well there are always trade offs. NNs aren't very good with trees, too
symbolic so usually compressing it into a different format is better. We have
a few we use depending on the goal, but always looking for trying new ones
since this really is the crux of the problem.

------
prodtorok
The ML bit seems to be very interesting, the more impressive part out of this.

Voice to code generation not so much these days. Esp with code such as React
(easy boilerplate, standard component structure, uniflow of data from parents
to children)

------
fiibbbyl
Reminds me of [https://kite.com/](https://kite.com/)

